# Deleting/managing Thread Subsciptions



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I received a PM regarding Subscribed Threads. 
If you, like me, have hundreds of old subscriptions you can delete them by going to your User CP (Control Panel) and click "View all Subscribed Threads".
You can also create folders to hold onto them by topic/category.

When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread. If you do not want to follow, choose "Do not subscribe" in "Additional Options".


----------

